# My site



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

I think i might have put this in the wrong place but any way. 
Plz visit my site at www.slotcarvision.1colony.com and its only new so please contribute by sending me your pictures or sending me ideas, thanx, 
Timo my email is [email protected] :wave:


----------

